# What plant is this, RobC uses it.



## EightLeggedFreaks

He says he only uses pothos, but the only thing I can find on google is a Majesty Palm.  Which is literally a palm tree.  So does he actually use palm trees?


----------



## PrettyHate

I am not really sure what you are asking, but Pothos is the one in the background of your picture that doesnt have the palm like leaves....

http://www.plant-care.com/easy-care-pothos.html


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

I understand it's not a potho.  So I was confused.  I just went to a well renound place that sells plats all year round.  The guy couldn't tell me what it was, but he did tell me it's a palm.  All palms look the same when they are young I guess.


----------



## PrettyHate

I must be having a "blonde" day, because I still don't get what you are asking...sorry :/



Sent from my iPad mini using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

The title said it all. 

I wanted to know what that plant was lol.  I still don't know the exact name, all I know is it's a bambo palm of some sort.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

You're saying RobC claims to only use pothos, yet uses the plant you have pictured, which is not a pothos... 
Are you certain the palm like plant you saw him using was living, and not a silk version?
I have a few plants, and was told their genus and species name... yet a google search produces 100s of different breeds of the same plant.
Good chance, Majesty Palm is one of the common names behind a breed of a species from a genus.

Looks like it'd get pretty tall...


----------



## prairiepanda

The plant behind the one you pictured looks like it might be a pothos. I have seen pothos plants in a lot of Robc's enclosures. There are many many different kinds, so I suggest you ask him which kind he uses. The palm type plant you have pictured in the front I don't think would work in a T enclosure, but I could be wrong. Maybe you've seen plastic ones in Robc's enclosures? Pothos looks different though and I know for sure that he has pothos.


----------



## philge

The plant in the front of the picture is definitely a palm. The one in the background, I believe is a type of Sanseveria AKA Mother In Law's Tongue AKA Snake Plant.


----------



## sbullet

It doesn't matter what plants he uses.  Use any plant that requires low light.  It will live.


----------



## Kazaam

The one in the back is a Dieffenbachia.

I wonder why he's using them as they're toxic as hell and can't stand low right, but it's definitely a Dieffenbachia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark

I think the plant you are asking about is going to need to mature a little. If it is in the palm family there are several dozen possibilities. We have several that look like that around here. When mature they vary from 2 foot tall and spreads like wildfire to 20 footers.

Spoke to a Prof today. The front one in the pic is not in the palm or bamboo families. He needs to see a maturing stem and a flower spike for proper ID.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

RobC says alot of things.  But that's for another time and place.

Looks like a Royal Palm to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stan Schultz

Genus *Pothos* is a small vining houseplant. "Back in the day" people incorrectly called them *Philodendron*, a related genus of plants. Every store with a living plant section sells _Pothos_.

The plant growing behind the palm is *NOT* a _Pothos_, but rather a variegated cultivar of *Aglaonema*, more familiarly known in the vernacular as *Chinese evergreen*. It too is a relative of both _Pothos_ and _Philodendron_.

The foliage of many of these plants is toxic if eaten, and I remember in a former life repeatedly warning our pet shop customers about getting rid of their _Philodendron_ and _Pothos_ if they got a kitten. While tarantulas seldom if ever eat plant foliage, I often worry about enthusiasts using these plants in a tarantula's cage where the leaves might die and droop or fall into the water dish. Or, where crickets might nibble on the leaves and be eaten by the tarantula before the crickets themselves had an opportunity to die from the plant toxins, or digest and detoxify them first.

Another argument in my continuing tirade against using live plants with tarantulas.


Enjoy your little, 8-legged, ambush predator carnivore!

---------- Post added 05-12-2013 at 07:44 PM ----------




Kazaam said:


> The one in the back is a Dieffenbachia. ...


I stand corrected. Not _Aglaonema_. Much worse!


And suddenly your little 8-legged wonder needs to learn Botany!


----------



## SamuraiSid

I recall reading a thread on here from a member saying he misplaced a pothos in the back of a dark closet, where it survived a year without light or water before he came across it again. Thats basically why robC uses only pothos: its possibly the most forgiving, simple, cheap and easy to find.


----------



## The Snark

Deffenbachia, two subspecies, Asian variety nearly identical to Seguine. The one in the background is much hardier, more drought resistant, and faster growing.


Philodendron, vine variety, pseudoepiphyte


----------



## Galapoheros

Well as for the one in front there that looks like a palm, I saw at least 40 of those at HomeDepot a few days ago and thought it would make a good terr plant.  They were all the same size and sprouting new growth at the base so I was "guessing" they didn't get much bigger, whatever they are.   I think I may go back now and get a few when the sun comes up.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

Galapoheros said:


> Well as for the one in front there that looks like a palm, I saw at least 40 of those at HomeDepot a few days ago and thought it would make a good terr plant.  They were all the same size and sprouting new growth at the base so I was "guessing" they didn't get much bigger, whatever they are.   I think I may go back now and get a few when the sun comes up.


Yeah they are some sort of palm.  But because I don't have stem pictures it can't be identified until its older.  I have recently put palms in one of my enclosures. They were washed and rinsed a bunch of times to make sure all exterior pesticides were washed off then out aside for a week and a half to leach the remaining pesticides.  It seems to be doing fine and it shows no symptoms that its going to die.  They seem pretty hardy, I washed the roots and all.  

I didn't know this thread was still alive because it was moved! Awesome!  Thanks for all the info guys and gals! 

And for the reference I was asking what the palm plant was, not the one behind it.  Only palms will go into my enclosures.


----------



## Galapoheros

I went and got a few at HomeDepot today, it is Chamaedorea elegans imo, aka Parlor Palm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

I am curious how they will work out in a terrarium.  If you do so, I would love to know how it works out.


----------



## Galapoheros

OK, I do plan to use in a terr setup.  They look bigger than they are in the pic, they are barely 6 inches tall.  If you go read up on their requirements, esp. light requirements, it sounds like they would be really good for terrs, maybe even OK with P. imperator and other things that can be a little destructive with plants, they seem pretty rigid, grow slow so that's good too.  I just dropped them in a big container of rainwater, leave overnight, to wash off anything they might use on them at the store.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

Cool.  I picked up a couple dracaenas and a bromeliad for my monitor enclosure over the weekend.  They definitely enjoyed the leafy coverage.


----------



## The Snark

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rea_elegans.jpg/800px-Chamaedorea_elegans.jpg
???


----------



## Galapoheros

I've read a lot of conflicting info about the size of this plant; 6 to 12 inches, but then ...up to 10 feet.  Could be many diff varieties, an official taxonomy problem or simply hobbyist ID prob.  I bet you did an image search, a lot of shapes and sizes, does make a person wonder.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

If they aren't getting much sunlight they are going to grow slow, if they are getting lots it's going to grow fast.  But for a dollar who cares.  Just rip them out plant them a new and you could even put the ones you ripped out in your living room!  No plants were harmed in the making of this hobby!


----------



## Galapoheros

Yeah, cheap!  Looks like you can split the plant too, don't you think?


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

Yes, you can.  I'll take a picture of my palm hybrids in my T enclosure and post em.  And show you how it came.  well... after I washed them all and whatnot.

---------- Post added 05-14-2013 at 02:04 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r

Kazaam said:


> The one in the back is a Dieffenbachia.
> 
> I wonder why he's using them as they're toxic as hell and can't stand low right, but it's definitely a Dieffenbachia.


Finally someone got the ID of the plant in the background right!


----------



## Roktman

The palm is a Neathe Bella palm...
http://www.gardenheights.com/featured_plants/images/2010/june/neanthe_bella_palm.jpg


----------



## Dr Acula

Galapoheros said:


> I went and got a few at HomeDepot today, it is Chamaedorea elegans imo, aka Parlor Palm.


If you bought them from home depot, I'd be a little cautious since they use pesticides. You might be better off returning them and purchasing some online that sells them without pesticides. OR. Plant some in a small container, put in a spider from outside, and see how it fairs. If it dies or starts to seem ill, then you know the pesticides are still active.

I lost a Gorgyrella sp. "red trapdoor" to home depot plants so I'm speaking out of experience.


----------



## Galapoheros

Good point to mention, I considered that.  When I got home, I dropped them in a 200 gal tank outside that captures rainwater, left them their for 24 hours, sunk to the bottom.  Water, sun, ...breaks that stuff down over time kept them outside for several days.  They are doing great in a terr I have now, no signs of ill health.  Imo, so far, great terr plants.


----------



## tODDski

You should immediately wash the plant and use organic media afterwards. If there's pesticides, they will not be in the plant, but on it instead. As mentioned, time will break down the pesticides; however, so will a warm bath, new media and paper towel drying. 

I mainly keep amphibians, and this process has never let me down. That's  in at least 20 years of husbandry to my creatures.


----------



## vespers

Galapoheros said:


> Good point to mention, I considered that.  When I got home, I dropped them in a 200 gal tank outside that captures rainwater, left them their for 24 hours, sunk to the bottom.  Water, sun, ...breaks that stuff down over time kept them outside for several days.  They are doing great in a terr I have now, no signs of ill health.  Imo, so far, great terr plants.


Hey, Galapheros...just wondering if the palms are still doing good. If you don't mind me asking; what kind of substrate do you have in your terrarium, and what kind of lighting set-up are you using? I'm considering using some of these myself.


----------



## Galapoheros

Just went to this thread by chance, would've missed you asking otherwise.  About 3 weeks ago I broke that terr down, I had a bad mite problem in there.  I was using it as kind of a graveyard for things not eaten and thought the isopods would keep up but they didn't.  The two palms are still alive, I put them in pots and putting them outside for a while.  One looks fine and has new growth but the other was not looking good, I think it's still alive though.  In that terr I was using a mix of sand and coco fiber and keeping it moist, something around 2 parts course sand and 1 part fiber.  If a person is really into it, I thought it might be a good idea to pot them in good potting soil mix and bury the pot flush with the surface, something like that.


----------



## vespers

Thanks for the info Galapheros, much appreciated. I've read that those palms are fairly hardy plants, and that they can handle indoor lighting conditions.


----------



## Galapoheros

Yeah they never seemed to need more light, as far as that goes.  But I feel the soil they were in was not enough for them, maybe they simply could have used some natural fertilizer/compost around the roots.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks

vespers said:


> Thanks for the info Galapheros, much appreciated. I've read that those palms are fairly hardy plants, and that they can handle indoor lighting conditions.


Yeah they are tanks.  I've sold the avic I put in there a while ago, tank is empty of spiders and have quit watering them for two or three months.  Still alive and kicking.

And yes, my T room gets sun like once in a blue moon, and the light is only on for max 4 hours.  They don't really need much of any light at all.


----------

